
'Star Wars: Despecialized Edition' Restores the Original, Unedited Trilogy - danso
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/star-wars-despecialized-edition-removes-alterations-to-the-original-trilogy
======
lholden
I just watched through the depecialized trilogy last week.

It goes a lot further than restore and "unedited". As an example, the 4th
episode (first movie) received a ton of enhancements. They used sources
ranging from the laser disc edition to photos. The result is something that
looks absolutely beautiful and very comfortable to watch on a modern display.

I think it's a lot closer to what we expected the "special editions" to be.

As a side note... I used the "Machete order" when watching the movies. Made me
appreciate Episode 2 and 3 a _lot_ more than I had previously. I quite enjoyed
them in the context the order creates.

~~~
random778
[http://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/blogs/geekdad/wp-
con...](http://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/blogs/geekdad/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/machete_order-580x142.jpg)

IV, V, II, III, IV (no I)

------
wodenokoto
I hope Disney will be more forthcoming on this issue than Lucas.

But one has to wonder why he wouldn't give congress an original edition. Maybe
they're lost?

